# Have: Necrons, Tyranids | Want: Daemons of Chaos



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm looking for the following models;

Kairos Fateweaver
Masque of Slaanesh
Karanak, Hound of Vengeance
Flesh Hounds of Khorne
Herald of Tzeentch (The new one on the disc, but I don't want the disc)

I have a small tyranid force that's terribly (I mean terribly) painted. I'd gladly give it all away for just one model I want.

Necrons I have and are willing to trade:
5 Immortals - Painted decently
2 Wraiths - Completely unassembled/Unpainted but in a box
Lord on Foot - Painted to a high standard
Maybe a few Warriors (I'd give like... 12 Warriors for the Masque, for example)


----------

